# Rlc. Memoria Helen Brown



## SouthPark (Jun 8, 2021)

This one is for the lettuce lovers out there! It's not the same plant as the one shown around April this year. Same clone though!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 8, 2021)

nice fat buds


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2021)

I'd love to see this Catt. fully open and sniffed. The color is quite intense.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 9, 2021)

I'll be happy to show more pics when fully open abax! I took a pic about 20 mins ago or so - and we get to see an early preview. The buds of this one have been developing in full sun - so quite warm temperatures during development. And it looks like when the temperature is warm, the lip rim doesn't get the pinky colours.

But I think if I allow the buds in the shade, and not let the buds get too warm, then the flowers gets some colour on the rim too --- like in this pic here --- (which is from a different plant, but same clone - buds developed with cool temperature) ----- getting a pink gumball bubble effect hehehe 

... *pic link*.

The pic below is the one taken about 20 minutes ago. The colours are much nicer when seen with the eyes. The green-lime colour is really quite flourescent when we watch with our eyes. It's much more sparkly or glittery when seen with the eyes, even though the camera does show some bright bits from the sparkles.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 9, 2021)

Opened up fairly nicely now. Fresh pics captured early this morning for uploads.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 9, 2021)

Some nice morning sun shining on the flowers to share - different lighting conditions.


----------



## abax (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm waiting and hoping for a wonderful fragrance. I have 6' Berss lime tree in my gh and
I love the smell of the entire tree. This beauty by all rights should smell like my tree.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 9, 2021)

Abax ----- I forgot to take a big whiff today. I will remember to check on that. For previous flowerings ----- I have genuinely not detected any fragrance/scent from this particular clone - in the past that is. But hopefully I can get at least something - at some time! I grow another kind of Mem. Helen Brown too - having a clonal name of 'Sweet Afton' --- which does have a nice scent though!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 9, 2021)

It’s interesting some people can smell certain flowers and others can’t, even when their noses work. Something in the genes. It happens during shows and AOS judgings.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 10, 2021)

The Rlc. Memoria Crispin Rosales produced such as strong fragrance in the growing area, that I sometimes need to pick up another orchid (with flowers) and move clear of the area to avoid 'contamination' from the Mem. Crispin Rosales hahaha


----------



## tomp (Jun 10, 2021)

Beautiful. I Love Green Catts!


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 10, 2021)

This morning, those little 'traces' of pink patches on the lip rim became a lot more prominent. Caught me by surprise. We had fairly low temperatures last night ------ low --- but not snow climate low heheh. Eg 11 or 12 degrees C.

Haven't taken any pics of it yet. Will take some tomorrow morning.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 11, 2021)

The pink patches can be seen a bit in these pics. But definitely - it's nowhere near as patchy as it gets when the buds are allowed to form without getting too warm. But ----- quite a nice subtle effect here.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 11, 2021)

Sunglasses needed for this last pic heheh


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 12, 2021)

A final icy pole pine-lime pic for refreshments - to cap off this nice round of flowering.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 14, 2021)

Couldn't resist heheh .....


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 24, 2021)

Almost forgot ------ when these sort of catts are kept in the shade, the chartreuse colour will be retained. But if the flowers are kept in sunny conditions, they will get yellow too. So a nice variety of colour can be seen. In this case, this orchid gets a fair bit of sun on it --- getting nice yellow.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 27, 2021)

Will add this pic too - with full yellow ----- thanks to the sun.


----------

